# Drop Center New Departure hubs wheel set front and rear Blue



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 16, 2022)

Wheel set is 26" for 26x2.125 tires. Repacked. Rider ready.
Shipping cost to your area will be
80.00 east coast
60.00 mid west 
40.00 west
Local pick up free from 95023


----------

